
Show HN: Work with Elixir – Find the best Elixir/Phoenix jobs, worldwide - kmf
https://workwithelixir.com
======
kmf
I've been building some projects with Elixir and Phoenix for a while now, but
never launched anything. Over the last two weekends I decided to actually put
something out the door and the result is workwithelixir.com – an
Elixir/Phoenix job board.

Of course, the catch-22 of job boards is that when they first launch, without
any jobs, they're pretty useless. If you're a company hiring Elixir devs,
reach out to us at support@workwithelixir.com or fill out our new job posting
form[1]. We'll help you port your job over (free to post through the end of
this month) :)

[1]:
[https://workwithelixir.com/jobs/new](https://workwithelixir.com/jobs/new)

------
20yrs_no_equity
One advantage of using elixir is that when you hire elixir programmers (or
people with just some functional programming experience) you tend to get
better programmers.

